# Omega Megaquartz 1973



## dazza73 (Apr 23, 2009)

i just got a omega megaquartz 32khz 1973 does anyone now what they go for ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Whatever you just paid for it, or a couple of years depending on what you meant by your question....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Correct on both counts!


----------



## dazza73 (Apr 23, 2009)

ok what r they worth its in mint con and as soon as i learn to put pictures on i will lol


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Whatever you just paid for it, or a couple of years depending on what you meant by your question....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

It depends on the model, Geneve, Seamaster, Constellation etc, condition, whether it has any box and papers, authenticity etc, etc. There's no hard and fast rulings to price and in general they seem to be a wrongly (imho) unappreciated movement. Many seem to slip under the radar on ebay. Post a pic and I'm sure we'll give you a better idea.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## dazza73 (Apr 23, 2009)

Agent orange said:


> It depends on the model, Geneve, Seamaster, Constellation etc, condition, whether it has any box and papers, authenticity etc, etc. There's no hard and fast rulings to price and in general they seem to be a wrongly (imho) unappreciated movement. Many seem to slip under the radar on ebay. Post a pic and I'm sure we'll give you a better idea.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


thanx gaz its a geneve 1973 no papers got it from a friend i just wanted to what they go for!! i am new to this game for watches and forums i like the watch coz its the same age as me lol


----------

